# ± [Projekt X] Rückkehr zur alten Zeit! ±



## Adorea (19. Juli 2013)

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Wer kennt es nicht, dieses Gefühl zu haben, dass etwas fehlt und wieder zurückkommen muss. Diese Zeit als noch alle Charaktere Blizzards Lieblinge waren. Oder wenn man sich noch an volle Server erinnern kann, ohne nachdenken zu müssen, wann habe ich das Geld zusammen, um auf einen anderen Realm zu wechseln? Außerdem die Erinnerung, sich noch richtig heftig anstrengen zu müssen, um etwas besonderes zu bekommen. Heutzutage ist alles einfacher in World of Warcraft geworden. Ja, auch ich sehne mich nach diesen alten guten Zeiten bis Wrath of the Lichking. Ich weiß auch, dass es viele Spieler hier gibt, die gerne Classic oder BC zurückhaben wollen. Damit meine ich Leute, die schon viele Jahre World of Warcraft Erfahrung auf dem Rücken haben.

Es ist sehr schade, dass dieses Feeling mit den immer neueren Addons verschwindet. Ja, ich weiß, dass es nie wieder solche schönen Epischen Addons wie BC geben wird, auch dass es keine Server alias. ClassicServer / BcServer / WotLkServer geben wird.

Aber keine Sorge, mit diesem folgenden Projekt werden wir selber in einer Gemeinschaft dieses Feeling zurückerobern können. Es ist klar, dass sich seit Classic alles verändert hat, aber die Raids und Dungeons sind noch da! Eine Chance, die Blizzard uns noch gelassen hat. Sie sind zwar einfach, doch mit viel Erfahrung kann man auch so etwas schwer machen.
_
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Ich werde euch kurz noch einmal in die verschiedenen Epischen und alten Addons zurückführen.*
*
World of Warcraft - CLASSIC*

Es begann eine neue Ära; Das Spiel World of Warcraft wurde am 23. November 2004 in Amerika von Blizzard veröffentlicht! Wer sich noch daran erinnern kann, bei uns kam es am 11. Februar 2005 heraus. Sofort als ich das Spiel installierte, erstellte ich mir einen Mensch mit der Klasse Krieger. Auch wenn das Interface früher sehr anderes aussah, ich war sehr begeistert. Ein wenig später wurde das Interface etwas besser. Könnt ihr euch noch daran erinnern, wie man mit 40 Mann im Geschmolzenen Kern versucht hat, die Bosse zu erledigen? In etwa über 200 Trys für Ragnaros den Feuerlord zu verbrauchen? Bei der Addwelle immer zu sterben? Oder zu AQ Zeiten das Mega Eröffnungsevent? Lauter Anibisaths in Sillithus. Zu guter Schluss noch etwas: Kennt Ihr das noch, als Ihr jemanden mit Thunderfury gesehen habt? Man hat Ihn dafür „gelobt“ und ihn mit „würde“ angesehen. Heute kommt fast jeder einfach an ein Legendary heran. Auch wenn es etwas dauert.

*World of Warcraft – The Burning Crusade*

Blizzard hat am 16. Januar 2007 die Erweiterung mit dem Namen World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade; Abkürzung: TBC oder BC veröffentlicht. Dies war damit dann das bisher schnellst verkaufteste Spiel in ganz Nordamerika. The Burning Crusade brache die neuen Völker Dranei und Blutelfen. Darauf haben sich die meisten Spieler gefreut. Allgemein hat sich jeder auf dieses Addon gefreut, was man heute von den neuen Addons „fast“ nicht mehr sagen kann. Außerdem kamen die Flugmounts. Dafür musste man richtig viel Gold farmen und man konnte sie nur in BC fliegen. Das beste daran war natürlich, dass die Level erhöht wurden; von LvL 60 bis LvL 70. Die neuen Klassen Paladin und Schamanen konnten endlich gespielt werden. Den Beruf Juwelenschleifen nicht zu vergessen! Es war eine der besten Raids die ich je gesehen habe, Der schwarze Tempel, mit Illidan als Endboss. Was war das Gefühl, eine Gleve zu haben *.* Das gleiche mit dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau. Einfach nur „schwer“ und „schön“ zugleich.
*
World of Warcraft – Wrath of the Lichking*

Am 3. August 2007 kündigte Blizzard die zweite Erweiterung mit dem Titel World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lichking; Abkürzung: WotLK an. Sie erschien am 13. November 2008 zeitgleich in Europa und den USA. Der Inhalt der Erweiterung bezieht sich auf den eisigen Kontinent „Nordend“, der in dieser zugänglich ist, und auf den Herrscher der Geißel der Untoten, den Lichkönig Arthas.
Neben neuen Regionen, Monstern, Dungeons und Quests wird die Höchststufe für Spielercharaktere auf Stufe 80 angehoben. Blizzard´s „Liebling“ wurde erschaffen. Zu dieser Zeit mochte den DK noch jeder spielen, weil er noch etwas balanced zu den anderen Klassen war. Aber mit LvL 55 anzufangen was mal was neues. Als man später in die Eiskronenzitadelle konnte, war ich glücklich, dass der Style richtig angepasst wurde. Die Bosse haben mir gefallen. Neben BC war es eins meiner Lieblings Addons.
Außerdem gab einen neuen Beruf: Die „Inschriftenkunde“. Durch diesen lassen sich Schriftrollen erstellen, die die Zauber und Fähigkeiten des eigenen Charakters und die der anderen Spieler dauerhaft verstärken können. Spielercharaktere haben neue Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten, wie etwa neue Frisuren. Auch die PvP-Möglichkeiten wurden erweitert: Große Schlachten mit Belagerungswaffen und zerstörbaren Gebäuden sollen dem Spieler noch mehr Abwechslung bieten. Darüber hinaus gibt es zwei weitere Arenen, ein neues Schlachtfeld und eine neue Arena-Saison. Zudem wurde ein spezielles Fahrzeug-Interface in das Spiel integriert. Wenn sich der Spieler auf einem Fahrzeug, z. B. einem Mammut, Pferd oder einem PvP-Gefährt befindet, bietet das Interface dem Spieler jeweilige Aktionsmöglichkeiten.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_Nun habe ich euch etwas in die alten Zeiten hereingeführt und nun möchte ich zu meinem eigentlichen Thema kommen. Wie Ihr schon in der Überschrift sehen könnt, ist dies das Projekt X. Was ich damit meine erkläre ich euch. Jeder denkt jetzt, dies ist eine „Levelstoppgilde“, in Grunde ist dieses Projekt auch eine aber ich möchte es nicht gerne so ausdrücken. Viele Leute verstehen das falsch, deswegen nenne ich es jetzt einmal Projekt X. Wer ein solches Projekt schon kennt, weiß, dass man sich in den verschiedenen Addons aufhält (Deswegen die kleine Einführung). Angefangen mit Classic weiterführend mit The Burning Crusade und anschließend Wrath of the Lichking und Cataclysm, dass die meisten noch kennen. In einem solchen Projekt soll nicht nur das alte Feeling wieder aufkommen, sondern es soll die Gemeinschaft der Spieler wiederherstellen. Auch das geht so langsam zugrunde. Leute die beispielsweise erst ab Cataclysm eingetreten sind in WoW, kennen die alten Addons gar nicht, deswegen lohnt es sich, von vorne anzufangen. Oder alte World of Warcraft Spieler sehnen sich nach den alten Zeiten z. B. Ich._
*
Wie genau dieses Projekt ablaufen soll, werde ich euch jetzt erzählen.*

*Ziel:*


Wiederherstellung der Spielergemeinschaft
Wiederholen bzw. neu erleben der alten Zeiten
Nicht nur PvE fördern, sondern auch PvP und RpG
Zusammen über alte und neue Zeiten diskutieren
Und vieles mehr


*Ablauf:*

Der Start und sogleich das Eröffnungsevent starten am Freitag den „02.08.2013“ um 18 Uhr!
Der Gildenname, Server und Fraktion werden per Umfragen auf der Homepage ermittelt.

*Homepage:*



> *http://projektx.enjin.com/home*




Um ein besseres Klima untereinander zu haben, habe ich mich schon einmal an die Regeln gemacht. Ich bitte euch, Sie gründlich durchzulesen und einzuhalten. Wer das nicht kann, soll bitte nicht an diesem Projekt teilnehmen, da ich immer das Beste für jeden Spieler möchte und das geht nun einmal mit Regeln. Diese findet Ihr auch in der Homepage wieder.
*
Ausrüstungsgestände:*
I. Accountgebundenes Equip ist zum Leveln erlaubt! Ab erreichen von LvL 60 jedoch, muss das Equip abgelegt werden und darf erst wieder mit TBC verwendet werden!

II. Equip aus dem daraufliegenden Addon sind verboten! 

III. Es darf kein Gebiet aus dem daraufliegenden Addon betreten werden.

IV. Gelevelt wird „ohne" Werbt einen Freund, Rolle der Auferstehung und dem 300% Erfahrungstrank!

V. Die erste Woche werden nur Spieler in die Gilde eingeladen, die LvL 1 sind. Eine Woche darauf wird das Cap auf LvL 20 angehoben. Dies erweitert sich nach einer gewissen Zeit.

VI. Es werden die Raids nach der Reihenfolge gespielt. MC -> BWL -> AQ 20 -> AQ 40

VII. Das Leveln wird erst nach dem Eröffnungsevent freigegeben! 

VIII. Es wird nur bis zu dem vorgegebenen Level gelevelt, wird dies nicht beachtet, führt dies zum Gildenausschluss. Er kann gerne einen neuen Charakter anfangen.

IX. Die Gilde wird demokratisch, sodass auch alle Mitglieder Ihre Ideen vorschlagen können und abstimmen können. Die Ausführung  jedoch folgt vom Gildenleiter bzw. dem Gildenrat.

X. Pandaren sind verboten, bis zum erreichen dessen Addon! Ausnahmen: Goblins, Worgen.

XI. Todesritter/Mönche sind verboten, bis zum erreichen dessen Addon! Ausnahmen: Schamanen, Paladine. Dk´s und Mönche werden mit start von WotLk freigegeben, da sie hierbei am meisten balance haben und eher hinzupassen. 

XIV. Der erste Levelstopp wird mit LvL 40 eingelegt! Dann wird gemeinsam beschlossen, wann er wieder aufgehoben wird.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Verhaltensregeln:*

I. Da dies ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt ist, wird das Verhalten gegenüber Mitgliedern stets beachtet!

II. Immer freundlich und nett bleiben, auch wenn man einmal einen schlechten Tag hat.

III. Keine Beleidigungen gegenüber Mitgliedern der Gilde!

IV. Was die Gildenleitung und der Gildenrat sagt, sollte man einhalten. Nur so hat das Projekt eine Chance, zu Überleben.

_________________________________________________________________________

_Ich weiß, dass das jetzt sehr viel ist, was ich geschrieben habe aber ich tue alles dafür, das alle wieder etwas Lust haben, World of Warcraft „zusammen“ zu spielen. Ich hoffe Außerdem das viele Interesse an diesem Projekt haben und Teilnehmen. Wenn Ihr noch weitere Fragen habt, fragt einfach hier in diesem Thread los 
Gerne könnt Ihr hier über dieses Projekt diskutieren und ich stehe immer für persönliche Gespräche im Ts³ zur verfügung. Jeder der Teilnehmen möchte, kann sich gerne auf der Homepage registrieren!_



> *
> http://projektx.enjin.com/home
> *


*
Oder besucht unser Teamspeak 3 Server für Fragen!*



> Teamspeak³ IP: *85.214.124.129:5555*



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Adorea / Kevin / Mulana


----------



## assgar (20. Juli 2013)

Liest sich wie so viele andere Projekte dieser Art ganz gut.Nur frage ich mich jetzt und möglicherweise irre ich auch,soll die Spielergemeinschaft zusammenwachsen oder wie man es auch nennen mag wenn Accountgebundene Gegenstände erlaubt sind und die die keine haben irgendwann keine Chance haben die Accountspieler einzuholen sofern das überhaupt möglich ist?

Und eines würde mich auch noch interessieren.Da diese Accountsachen bis Lvl59 erlaubt sind geht es im Grunde nur um den Endcontend oder?


----------



## NewRagnar24X (20. Juli 2013)

Das lustige, das feeling von WotL...#

Ich weiß noch wieviele über dass Add-on gehatet haben, alles scheiße WoW wird sterben etc pp...
und jetzt ist es eins der guten??

Was ist denn nur los... genauso mit Cata, das war das aller schlimmste Add-on was es gab.

Du hast sicherlich mit Lichking angefangen und findest es deshalb gut, ich spiele schon seit pre BC und für mich war das die beste Zeit, alles neu und blabla... 

trotzdem finde ich das WoW  NIE  schlechter geworden ist, nur ANDERS, ich finde die Spieler machen alles nur schlecht, aber naja ...

----------

Sorry, aber euer PX wird nicht lange halten, genauso wie die anderen 100 lvl Stopp Gilden, irgendwann wird jemand von Euren Gildenführern gehen....
oder jemand hat kein Bock mehr auf den scheiß wie auch immer ...



es gibt so viele von Euch was ist daran noch besonderst oder anders...


----------



## Adorea (22. Juli 2013)

assgar schrieb:


> Liest sich wie so viele andere Projekte dieser Art ganz gut.Nur frage ich mich jetzt und möglicherweise irre ich auch,soll die Spielergemeinschaft zusammenwachsen oder wie man es auch nennen mag wenn Accountgebundene Gegenstände erlaubt sind und die die keine haben irgendwann keine Chance haben die Accountspieler einzuholen sofern das überhaupt möglich ist?
> 
> Und eines würde mich auch noch interessieren.Da diese Accountsachen bis Lvl59 erlaubt sind geht es im Grunde nur um den Endcontend oder?



Update: Accountgebundene Equipteile sind nun verboten! Sodass man besser zusammenspielen kann, und keine zu schnell das vorgegebene Level erreicht.

Lg Mulana/Kevin/Adorea


----------



## gerriekai (27. Juli 2013)

Hört sich ja garnicht mal schlecht an werde mir dann am 2ten einen char erstellen erfahrung im game hab ich von beginn an mit pausen spiele alles außer tank und schurken liegen mir nicht so


----------



## assgar (29. Juli 2013)

Öhm,kurze Zwischenfrage wieso sind denn nun laut eurer offiziellen Hp Accountsachen gestattet?Vor einigen Tage hatte ich bereits etwas zu dem Thema hier geschrieben,worauf hin Accountsachen verboten wurden und nun sind sie wieder erlaubt?


----------



## Hypokondriak20D (30. Juli 2013)

Oh man, schon wieder ein "Mimimi classic war beschte, Blizzard macht das Spiel putt " Heul- Thread Nr. 2951(...)!!!  
Leute, Wow war damals für uns alten Wow Hasen nur "Geil", weil es neu war, nichts annähernd vergleichbares gab. Es hat einfach eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. Dieses FEELING, wird nicht mehr kommen, da könnt ihr noch so oft die Classic Raids abfarmen wie ihr wollt, denn man hat alles schon hunderttausend mal schon gesehen usw. 
Der Threadersteller hätte sich die Mühe sparen können. Nach höchstens 2 Wochen versinkt diese Levelstopgilde in Vergessenheit(wie jede andere lvlstopgilde) , weil keiner mehr Interesse daran hat. Sorry, ist aber so. 

Na ja, was erwartet man auch von einem der sich "Árthas" nennt. 

Kommt mal klar.


----------



## Nosha (30. Juli 2013)

*Na ja, was erwartet man auch von einem der sich "Árthas" nennt. 

 Kommt mal klar.


*Ich frag mich, ob Du klar kommst bei solchen Kommentaren.


Man kann von dem Projekt halten was man möchte, man  kann eine Meinung dazu haben und gerne auch diskutieren.

Aber jeder doch so wie er mag, oder? Wenn jemand solch ein Projekt starten möchte, dann lass ihn doch einfach. Ob es scheitert oder nicht, ist ja nicht dein Problem. Ich sehe das Projekt auch kritisch, aber deswegen ist mir trotzdem egal ob jemand es startet. Und nur weil ich daran keinen Spaß hätte, muss ich ja nicht andere Leute gleich angreifen.

Also Füße stillhalten!


----------



## Adorea (30. Juli 2013)

assgar schrieb:


> Öhm,kurze Zwischenfrage wieso sind denn nun laut eurer offiziellen Hp Accountsachen gestattet?Vor einigen Tage hatte ich bereits etwas zu dem Thema hier geschrieben,worauf hin Accountsachen verboten wurden und nun sind sie wieder erlaubt?



Wir hatten am Sonntag unsere erste Mitgliederversammlung und sind die einzelnen Regeln durchgegangen. Aus dieser Versammlung sind wir zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ACC Sachen wieder erlaubt sind, wie ich vorher schon bestätigt hatte. Jedoch sind Sie ab erreichen von LvL 60 verboten, da wir die Raids wie gesagt mit herausforderung beschreiten möchten. Deshalb ist auch PvP Equip verboten.



> Oh man, schon wieder ein "Mimimi classic war beschte, Blizzard macht das Spiel putt " Heul- Thread Nr. 2951(...)!!!
> Leute, Wow war damals für uns alten Wow Hasen nur "Geil", weil es neu war, nichts annähernd vergleichbares gab. Es hat einfach eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. Dieses FEELING, wird nicht mehr kommen, da könnt ihr noch so oft die Classic Raids abfarmen wie ihr wollt, denn man hat alles schon hunderttausend mal schon gesehen usw.
> Der Threadersteller hätte sich die Mühe sparen können. Nach höchstens 2 Wochen versinkt diese Levelstopgilde in Vergessenheit(wie jede andere lvlstopgilde) , weil keiner mehr Interesse daran hat. Sorry, ist aber so.
> 
> ...



Das dieses alte Feeling nicht mehr zurückkommen wird ist uns allen bewusst, jedoch tuen wir alles, das wenigstens das Gemeinschaftliche Feeling spürbar ist. Und nein, nicht alle Levelstoppgilden lösen sich gleich nach 2 Wochen auf. Es gibt viele Levelstoppgilden, die es bis heute noch gibt bzw. schon 1-2 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Ich organisiere und plane alles sehr sorgfältig, dass genau dies nicht passieren wird! Mit meinen treuen gehilfen an meiner Seite können wir viele Probleme beseitigen.

Achja,
Leute die neu zu World of Warcraft gestoßen sind, haben die alten Raids eben noch nicht tausendmal gesehen. 
Und nur weil ich mich Àrthas nenne, hat das nichts damit zu tuen. Ich mag nun mal Wotlk und die Story mit Arthas Menethil. 
Ich sage auch nicht, nur weil du Hypokondriak20D heißt, dass du nichts kannst, weil du ein hyperaktiver Psycho bist oder gleich mal 20D erfindest, statt 3D oder 4D. Also bitte ich dich solche Sprüche zu lassen.


LG,
Mulana/Kevin/Arthas


----------



## Hypokondriak20D (30. Juli 2013)

Nosha schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> *Ich frag mich, ob Du klar kommst bei solchen Kommentaren.
> ...



Ruhig Brauner, ganz Ruhig!


----------



## Wachmann (31. Juli 2013)

Hoffen wir daß es was wird. Bis jetzt macht die Gemeinschaft einen wunderbaren Eindruck.


----------



## assgar (31. Juli 2013)

Adorea schrieb:


> Wir hatten am Sonntag unsere erste Mitgliederversammlung und sind die einzelnen Regeln durchgegangen. Aus dieser Versammlung sind wir zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ACC Sachen wieder erlaubt sind, wie ich vorher schon bestätigt hatte. Jedoch sind Sie ab erreichen von LvL 60 verboten, da wir die Raids wie gesagt mit herausforderung beschreiten möchten. Deshalb ist auch PvP Equip verboten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schade,zu den Accountsachen.Das wird auch ein Problem für euch werden wenn die anderen wegziehen wie Hulle und der Rest das Nachsehen hat.Das erzeugt früher oder später eine Mißstimmung,denn das was ihr schreibt Gemeinschaftswiederherstellung blablabla wird darunter sicher leiden.Denn gerade die levelei schweißt die Gilde zusammen die Raids sind meist nur 2-3 mal pro Woche und meistens wenn alle das Levelcap erreicht haben kommen eh nur welche on wenn Raids sind ,denn der Endcontent reizt die Leute enorm und solche Projekte werden meistens Stiefmütterchenhaft gesehen.

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Erfolg dabei,hoffe das ich mich täusche und es doch was wird bei so vielen mittlerweile gescheiterten Projekten dieser Art.

Assgar


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (1. August 2013)

Hi,

schöne Sache die ihr vorhabt,wann startet ihr denn für die die sich das kleine Hörspiel nicht antun wollen?

Nehmt es mir nicht übel aber für Außenstehende die nicht registriert sind ist das etwas unübersichtlich in eurem Forum!Soll doch morgen losgehen wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Gruß

Donnerfalke


----------



## Adorea (1. August 2013)

*Morgen am 02.08.2013 um 18 Uhr beginnt als allererstes das Eröffnungsevent. Um 19 Uhr dürft Ihr nach meiner Ansage anfangen zu Leveln! *


----------



## Wachmann (1. August 2013)

Alles Gute.


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (1. August 2013)

Adorea schrieb:


> *Morgen am 02.08.2013 um 18 Uhr beginnt als allererstes das Eröffnungsevent. Um 19 Uhr dürft Ihr nach meiner Ansage anfangen zu Leveln! *



Danke sehr  Wenn du mir noch sagst wo es genau um 18:00 Uhr beginnt wäre ich unsagbar glücklich.Registrieren muß ich mich nicht oder doch?Also später bei gefallen würde ich mich registrieren aber will erstmal schnuppern falls das möglich ist,aber so liberal wie ihr euch darstellt sollte das wohl das kleinste Problem für euch sein ,gelle?

Gruß

Donnerfalke


----------



## Adorea (1. August 2013)

Die genauen Infos, wo wir uns treffen werden, werden noch bekanntgegeben  Natürlich brauchst du dich noch nicht zu registrieren.

LG,
Kevin


----------



## autriche (1. August 2013)

würde auch gerne mitmachen, ist noch platz?

mfg


----------



## Adorea (1. August 2013)

klar  Du bist natürlich herzlich Willkommen in Projekt X!


----------



## autriche (1. August 2013)

einfach 18 uhr ts3 kommen oder?

mfg


----------



## Adorea (1. August 2013)

Genau


----------



## Adorea (1. August 2013)

Die Regeln wurden aktualisiert!


----------



## Adorea (2. August 2013)

*Nicht mehr lange und Projekt X wird gestartet!

Heute Abend um 18 Uhr ist es soweit!*


----------



## Adorea (2. August 2013)

NUR NOCH 20 MINUTEN bis es losgeht! 
Ich freu mich schon darauf und ich hoffe es werden zahlreich Leute erscheinen! Treffen uns in userem Teamspeak³ Server um 18 Uhr!



> *85.214.124.129:5555*



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Mulana

Ps: Auf ein schönes Abenteuer zusammen!


----------



## Rawhead (2. August 2013)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> Sorry, aber euer PX wird nicht lange halten, genauso wie die anderen 100 lvl Stopp Gilden, irgendwann wird jemand von Euren Gildenführern gehen....
> oder jemand hat kein Bock mehr auf den scheiß wie auch immer ...
> 
> es gibt so viele von Euch was ist daran noch besonderst oder anders...



komisch, unsere Gilde *Wächter der Zeit* gibt es seit 17.12.2010 und es war die beste Entscheidung dort mitzumachen
und es wird uns auch weiterhin geben, weil wir dermaßen zusammengewachsen sind und uns gegenseitig unterstützen
ohne Equiphatz, gogogo und was weiß ich noch

aber es ist nicht jedermans Sache, wir hatten auch schon einige "Begeisterte" ,die das aber dann nicht lange durchhalten konnten
schließlich stoppt man gerade auf 60,70,80 etc also im jeweiligen Endcontent schon recht lange

na dann viel Erfolg bei Projekt X


----------



## assgar (3. August 2013)

Rawhead schrieb:


> komisch, unsere Gilde *Wächter der Zeit* gibt es seit 17.12.2010 und es war die beste Entscheidung dort mitzumachen
> und es wird uns auch weiterhin geben, weil wir dermaßen zusammengewachsen sind und uns gegenseitig unterstützen
> ohne Equiphatz, gogogo und was weiß ich noch
> 
> ...



Sorry aber mit einer Levelstopgilde hat diese Gilde (noch) nichts zu tun,in einem Tag auf mehr als Gildenlevel 10+ dann dieses Gogo-Geschwätz im Ts.Die meisten haben mittlerweile schon fast das Cap erreicht usw. und sofort.

Weshalb ich dort nicht spielen möchte ist aber das sie ihre Regeln von heute auf morgen abändern,und dabei rede ich von den Accountsachen erst darf man dann wieder nicht dann wieder doch,und nächste Woche dann wieder nicht!

Meine ehrliche Meinung,so ist es nunmal aus meiner Sicht,mit einer Levelstopgilde haben die wenig zu tun.Eigentlich ist es eine Levelgilde mit Ep-Stopp und dergleichen Gogo-Mentalität.Da muß ich leider leider NewRagnar zustimmen.


----------



## Skill_lettor (8. August 2013)

Auf welchem Server seid ihr den zu finden?

Habe nicht mehr viel Zeit für wow und dann ist so einen lvl stop Gilde vielleicht genau das richtige. Würde es gerne mal mit euch probieren


----------

